# Painted a Barn Quilt for my Wife



## henryriverfarms

My wife wanted a barn quilt so I practiced and made her two 3 foot x 3 foot and one 2'x2'. Now I am ready to start painting her a larger one.


----------



## SLFarmMI

Very nice. I just painted one for our small barn and have a larger one planned for the big barn as soon as I have time and an idea of what quilt pattern I want to do.


----------



## CountryMom22

Nice job. I'm partial to the middle one myself. Please post pictures when the final one is painted on the barn. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## mustangsally17

Beautiful work!


----------



## Belfrybat

Impressive. How large will the one be on the barn?


----------



## henryriverfarms

I will make the rest 4'x4' as that seems to be the size everyone wants. The 8'x8' is a little too large for most barns in this area.

I plan to make more 2'x2', 3'x3', and 4'x4' and start selling them as I have had a lot of people ask me to make and sell.


----------



## DW

Way cool that's on my list of things to do!


----------



## henryriverfarms

Working on a couple of 4 footers. Still have a lot of colors to add.


----------



## lolart

Great job !!! I too hope you share a picture of the barn when it is done.


----------



## DW

Excellent!


----------



## Patches

Love these! Question........what is the significance of the barn quilt? Is there a reason for one, you know, a meaning? Just curious!


----------



## SLFarmMI

Patches said:


> Love these! Question........what is the significance of the barn quilt? Is there a reason for one, you know, a meaning? Just curious!


Historically, quilt blocks have been used to tell the story of the maker (or the person it is being made for), to commemorate some special event or to convey a thought or emotion. Barn quilts are an extension of this. For example, the one I painted for our small barn is called Peace and Plenty because I feel very peaceful at our property and it provides for us, thus the "plenty". 

There's a book called Following the Barn Quilt Trail by Suzi Parron that documents many of the barn quilts in the US and tells the story behind each barn quilt in the book.


----------



## henryriverfarms

This one is just about finished.


----------



## henryriverfarms

Finally got one mounted.


----------



## cc-rider

How do you mount them? Are they on plywood (so pretty heavy)?


----------



## henryriverfarms

cc-rider said:


> How do you mount them? Are they on plywood (so pretty heavy)?



These are on plywood with a frame behind them. I use brackets to hang them. I am switching to sign board for the ones I sell.


----------



## henryriverfarms

Was able to get another one hung. 

I have a Facebook page form my barn wood furniture and barn quilts. Check it out and "Like" if you feel inclined. https://www.facebook.com/Creations-by-David-1848443435383709/


----------



## Tinker

You do great work! I have been wanting to do one for a while now. Finally have the plywood cut, with the frame on it, but still haven't started painting, as I can't decide on a block design.


----------



## AngieM2

Those are so very nice. Looks a lot like Carol Doak paper piece quilt patterns. You do such good work.


----------



## maxine

Wow !! Great beautiful work.. makes me wish I had a barn to put one on,, will have to ponder this ....


----------



## MoBookworm1957

In the Civil War, the underground railroad would use quilts on the clothes line to indicate safe place to stay for runaway slaves.


----------



## LuLuToo

I love, love, LOVE these! Ever since we started searching for land, I have wanted a barn quilt. We now have the land, but the barn won't be started until spring. Soon I may get to make my barn quilt! You do excellent work.

LuLu


----------



## termite76

Love these! I have some 4x4 plywood I salvaged. This is just what I need to dress up our all white barn. So pretty!


----------



## sapphira

One of them looks like Mariner's Catch. What is the size you paint for a barn?


----------



## henryriverfarms

Most are 4'x4' for the barns.


----------



## Forcast

Are you patch work quilting the whole side of the barn?


----------

